# Inflatable Kayak



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

Considering purchasing of an inflatable Kayak. Nothing serious, just for poodling around the anchorage.
Top of my list is the Intex Excursion K2 - From what I read it's better to stay away from the mid range types that have a material covering, as they take forever to dry.

Anyway, does anyone have experience of using similar Kayak's from their swim platform, and if so, how do you get onboard and disembark without falling in and looking a right ****
I don't mind getting wet if the weather becomes like it did last summer, but not at this time of year.

I used to have a hard sit on type Kayak, and use this with my previous 20ft bowrider in Spain. We were forever falling in when trying to get in and out.

On a secondary note, any recommendations for inflatable Kayak's would be gratefully received.


----------



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

pushtmpersy said:


> Considering purchasing of an inflatable Kayak. Nothing serious, just for poodling around the anchorage.
> Top of my list is the Intex Excursion K2 - From what I read it's better to stay away from the mid range types that have a material covering, as they take forever to dry.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have experience of using similar Kayak's from their swim platform, and if so, how do you get onboard and disembark without falling in and looking a right ****
> ...


thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you hauling multiple people or solo? If solo, I'd recommend an inflatable pontoon boat. Much more stable, just as easy to move around.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seaeagle.com has a good warranty and good customer service.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

General budget for it?

I'd recommend comparing materials. Many of the entry level IKs lack any sort of durability from dragging and more importantly the occasional encounter with a sharp hook.


----------

